# SES p0138



## larpadd (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 2002 maxima SE. This has been the greatest car I have ever owned.
But now it is time to sell it. There is a problem which I have not been
unable to solve for the last 3 years. The car has 92,000 miles and at about
70,000 miles, the SES light started coming on with a P0138 code, but only
after I had driven for about an hour on a hot day on asphalt at 80mph in the
late afternoon. The light blinks on when I tap the brake to release the
speed control and start decelerating. It never comes on under any other
condition. I was experiencing high pressure in the fuel tank so I thought
perhaps with enough pressure there I was getting a momentary rich mixture
at the injectors. Sure enough I found a broken vent valve on the canister 
and fixed it secure in the thought I had finally outwitted the gremlin.
No joy. I have not suspected the O2 sensor since the signal is not thrown 
under any other condition. I have read in this forum and on others that
errant signals are somewhat common from the O2 sensors and particularly this
bank 1 rear sensor. I feel sure this error code is not indicative of any
real problem with the car, but as sure as I sell the car, it will happen to
the new owner within days and sale will be voided. Any ideas where I might
look for the problem?
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

